# I want a good sound note



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm looking for an exhaust that will give my Rabbit a good sound. I know it's probably not going to sound exactly how I want it to, but I don't want anything that puts it in a pissed off weed whacker class. I've found a decent catback from Autotech and am wondering if anyone has tried it before, or might know of some catback exhausts between 600-700 dollars that will work.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked the way the AWE catback sounded on my car. I think it is one of the better sounding exhaust systems for our cars.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Do you have a link to it?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

www.awe-tuning.com/a-w-e-tuning-mk6-2-5l-exhaust#

There is also a video on that page


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Techtonics tunning double Borla sounds good. Not to loud but loud enough does have a bit of drone but that could be do to my header and high flow cat.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. That AWE exhaust looks clean. As long as it sounds good, the hp/tq gains don't really matter much. It's just something that will help pave the way for future modifications. Since I work for VW, I get one free APR tune. =D The 2.5 tune with this exhaust and an intake should put me around 200hp and 210tq. The APR tune on 93 octane alone will put me at 181hp and 204tq. So the exhaust and intake will add from there (hopefully).


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been really happy with the Eurojet. Was pretty cheap too. I chose it over the AWE partly on price and the use of vband fittings. Those two both sound great, though I think the EJ is a tad louder. No drone and it makes nice popping/burbling sounds on decel. 

Couple of old vids
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0bSrr9EaI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txzRJSxa4MY


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I really like the sound of the AWE exhaust. It can be loud, but it's a good loud. 

As for 200HP... you'll need an SRI for that. :beer:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

granth said:


> I really like the sound of the AWE exhaust. It can be loud, but it's a good loud.
> 
> As for 200HP... you'll need an SRI for that. :beer:


My Rabbit is a 2009. Stock, it's got 170hp. With the apr tune, that bumps it up to 181hp on 93 octane, which I already use anyways. Figure around 187-190 for the AWE exhaust, and if I added an intake that should put it at or close to 200hp.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

horsepower isnt additive when modifying cars.

this math defies logic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> horsepower isnt additive when modifying cars.
> 
> this math defies logic.


Tune+intake+exhaust = more fun. 

To the OP, 

I believe the 2.5l sounds great with any exhaust just as long as it has one good resonator and one good muffler. 
The straight pipe and single muffler stuff is far too raspy, in my opinion.


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Tune+intake+exhaust = more fun.
> 
> To the OP,
> 
> ...


I run the straight pipe muffler set now and I agree, it is a little too raspy on start up. Looking for new mufflers as paying $650 for full exhaust is a little much for me. 


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

arson451 said:


> I run the straight pipe muffler set now and I agree, it is a little too raspy on start up. Looking for new mufflers as paying $650 for full exhaust is a little much for me.


A Vibrant Ultra Quiet Resonator after the cat and a high quality muffler out back is about perfect in my book.
I tinkered with the exhaust quite a bit on my MK5 when it was both n/a and turbo; this was the best combination of both sound and performance.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

*Found one*

While I do like the listings for the AWE catback exhaust, I continued looking and found this: 
http://eurojetracing.com/exhausts/mk5mk6-25-golfrabbit-catback-exhaust

It's not too expensive, yet it doesn't lack in the power or sound department. After seeing the dyno graph they put up with the rest of the images, I've settled on the EJ catback exhaust. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ don't know if they are still in businesses call before you order. The company that bought them out went bankrupt the hole thing was/is a mess. Don't want to see you get screwed.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Eurojet, it's nice and imho sounds the best. I got it before all of the issues they are currently having though.

170hp is at the crank, at the wheels it is somewhere around 145hp. Adding an ECU tune, intake and exhaust will get your wheel hp close to what the crank hp #s are.

Of those three modifications, I would do the exhaust last.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

42 draft and design has a system also.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Neuspeed exhaust sounds nice also.


----------



## GrinchVR6 (May 15, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> 42 draft and design has a system also.


Does anyone have a sound clip of the 42dd exhaust?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Damn, Neuspeed's exhaust is way too expensive. It costs more than the stage 1+ tune and SRI deal I found. 

Techtonics Tuning catback looks good, and is a decent price. With the listed gains, it's definitely being considered. What is the difference between a single Borla and dual Borla? Does it just affect the sound, and which one would be better?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Where are you finding an SRI with tune for $800ish?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

United Motorsports has a stage 1+ and SRI deal for $399. Granted, I'll be paying the labor cost for doing the tune, but I'll be installing the SRI myself. Found a dealer local to me, called them up, and asked him about it. He confirmed the website listing was accurate.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

That $399 is just for software.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

granth said:


> That $399 is just for software.


According to their website, and the guy who works at the UM authorized dealer location, there is a deal for a Stage1+ tune AND a SRI. For $399.

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/per...mk5-09-rabbitjetta-2-5l-performance-software/

N/A Stage 1+ SRI

Price with URM SRI purchase: $399


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

The link you attached clearly says "performance software". 



WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Price with UM SRI purchase: $399


elaborates to



> Price of software with accompanying UM SRI hardware purchase...



For comparison, here's a kit for ya: 

http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey, if buying their SRI comes with a tune for the same price as just a tune, I'm gonna take it. 

$1500 plus tax and shipping for a ram air intake and a manifold kit with no tune? And it's not even for my car. I have a 2009. This is for the 05-08. :thumbup:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

One major reason I will never trust the site you linked me to Granth: They're listing the 2009 Rabbit as a Mk VI. Anyone who knows anything knows that the Mk V was the 06-09 for the Golf/Rabbit/GTI. This site can't even get the model years right, why would I expect their parts to be any better?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Hey, if buying their SRI comes with a tune for the same price as just a tune, I'm gonna take it.
> 
> $1500 plus tax and shipping for a ram air intake and a manifold kit with no tune? And it's not even for my car. I have a 2009. This is for the 05-08. :thumbup:


That kit does come with a tune, This is just the manifold:

http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-2-5l-5-cylinder-intake-manifold

It is the least expensive of the new manifolds to buy. Other options include:

www.c2motorsports.com/index.php?opt...mart_product_id=357&virtuemart_category_id=50

that is with the c2tuner so with a tune, just the manifold is $999

Then there is the HEP/UM manifold, but not sure if it exist new anymore...I want to say those are $1200

And there are a few used eurojets SRI floating around, but not too many of those were made


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Granth is right sorry bud.

Software From UM stage 1+SRI is normally $599 But if you purchase their SRI you get a Discount on the stage 1+ SRI software that equals $399. I honestly don't know if they are even still making the UM SRI anymore

BTW IE is a very trust worthy company


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I posted it before, that I actually called a UM authorized dealer and spoke to someone about the deal listed on UM's website. Yes, I will have to buy the SRI from UM. But again, if UM has a tune and SRI for $399, I'm not seeing how anything you guys are showing me is better. Don't get me wrong, this is nothing against Granth, Luger, or any of you. But Granth showed me the wrong kit, as far as the IE website listing goes. Even then, they're calling the 09 Rabbit a Mk VI. If it works for you guys, I say go for it. I'm just not going to buy parts from a company that lists the generations and model years wrong. Every other site I've been to has it listed properly as a Mk V.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Something tells me we're all heading to the same place, but from different directions. So just to clarify this for all of us: I've got to buy the SRI for whatever they charge for it. In exchange for doing that, they will sell me the Stage1+ tune for the same price as a Stage 1 tune. Both are charged seperately. Am I right about that?


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I had to reread some of the comments, but I'm glad that it's settled.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

2009 was a weird year for the MKV. It has a different ECU and no MAF. These changes make the '09 MKV engine closer to the MKVI cars. Do some research before you make a judgement on IE. They're well respected and make top-notch products. 

I have the IE SRI kit on my '08 (with bundled UM tune) and it rocks. They don't offer a kit (yet) for the '09, but the manifold will fit, and you can get a tune elsewhere. I've also heard that they're working on a tune for the '09 cars, so they may have a kit that's compatible with your vehicle in the near future. Stay tuned.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

You've offered me solid advice before, Granth. So I'll take your word and look into IE some more. This is the first site I've seen where the 09 was listed as a Mk VI, but after you mentioned the changes to the ECU and lack of the MAF it does make sense.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

As I'm figuring, the power kit is the intake, tune, and manifold for $1500. Individually, the intake and manifold are $400 and $800 respectively. Leaving the tune at $300. All in all, I was wrong about this deal to begin with. The only thing that sucks, once they develop a tune for 09+ 2.5 engines, would be sending off the ECU to be flashed. That's one thing the UM tune has on it. The local dealer I found can do it through the port and said I could just buy the SRI they keep in stock and install it myself. 

The throttle body moves, too. Granted, it's only a little bit. But with mixing and matching parts, that could be drastic.

There's not doubt it would fit my engine, but there's just too much going on with it not being designed for the 09+ 2.5 for it to be something I'd do.


----------



## Dena Dubber (May 8, 2010)

I have the IE sri and UM tune on my 09. THE whole pkg. was $1750.00 but i had mine powder coated black.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Dena Dubber said:


> I have the IE sri and UM tune on my 09. THE whole pkg. was $1750.00 but i had mine powder coated black.


Did you get the stage 1 or stage 1+ tune?


----------



## Dena Dubber (May 8, 2010)

They didnt offer stage 1 or + tune. It came as the sri kit and when i talked to UM I told them I was currently running Unitronic stg 2 and and wanted to make sure it was a 93 octane program.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

So I just ordered the Neuspeed P-flo air intake for a mafless 2.5, and it should be here within a few weeks. To get the SRI I want, I have to change the intake, which isn't a big deal. But it's the official start of my tune. :thumbup: Thanks everyone for the help. I'll probably ask for more in the coming months, cause this is gonna be a slow build (semi-tight budget)


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

The P-Flo is on and sounds pretty good, though I still feel like the sound isn't quite there yet. I've been talking with one of the techs here and he brought up an idea for my exhaust choice. Instead of replacing the entire exhaust, he told me I could just remove the front muffler (there are two) and weld/clamp in a section of piping to replace it. While this would require a decent amount of work, it does give me the option of taking a more cost effective (read: cheapsh*t) route without breaking the bank. It also gives me the option of being able to go with an aftermarket exhaust if it doesn't work.

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

I originally had the rear muffler cut out on my Jetta. It was a little louder, but barely noticeable inside the car, even with windows down. You might get more volume (I've heard some people say that removing the mid just makes it drone), but it will still be the stock exhaust note.
What is an approximate budget you would be willing to spend on exhaust work?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Honestly, I've found an exhaust already. But one of the techs I work with said I should try this first. I think I'm just gonna go with the exhaust because I can't weld. Ha.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## Tuga86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just did the 1st muffler delete this weekend on my 07 Rabbit... I'm happy with it, gave the exhaust a little deeper and throatier tone, nice to complement the nice engine sound the p-flow gave me when I installed it over a year ago. Might be very mild sound for most but was exactly what I was looking for.:thumbup:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Tuga86 said:


> Just did the 1st muffler delete this weekend on my 07 Rabbit... I'm happy with it, gave the exhaust a little deeper and throatier tone, nice to complement the nice engine sound the p-flow gave me when I installed it over a year ago. Might be very mild sound for most but was exactly what I was looking for.


That's the one right after the cat?


----------



## Tuga86 (Sep 13, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> That's the one right after the cat?


Yes sir, 1st/center muffler delete... If you shop around you find someone to do it for $60... I got mine for free from a vortex bud who I bought some stuff from and just really wanted to get rid of it, so I storage my stock exhaust untouched and just replaced with this one already deleted... lucky me:laugh:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

How does it sound?


----------



## Tuga86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Together with the p-flow sounds really nice, to me at least, I mean is not a HUGE difference from just the intake, but it is what I was looking for... If you want A LOT more noise you probably should look into an exhaust.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ I think he was asking for a sound clip.
Jetta and Rabbit sound a little different due to pipe layout, but this will give you an idea as to the rear delete I originally mentioned (this is before I had the intake. As you've probably noticed the intake will make the exhaust note deeper and fuller.): http://youtu.be/ISLW0pJyfVI Don't let the clip fool you, it's only semi-loud if you're hard on the gas and in a tunnel/between buildings.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ I think he was asking for a sound clip.
> Jetta and Rabbit sound a little different due to pipe layout, but this will give you an idea as to the rear delete I originally mentioned (this is before I had the intake. As you've probably noticed the intake will make the exhaust note deeper and fuller.): http://youtu.be/ISLW0pJyfVI Don't let the clip fool you, it's only semi-loud if you're hard on the gas and in a tunnel/between buildings.


Honestly, I think I'm gonna go with the EJ exhaust. I want more than just a deeper burble when I'm on the gas. I'd like to hear it at idle a little bit, too.


----------

